# Double T western saddle



## Tylorjeanwagner (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm curious to hear what people have to say that have actually HAD one of these saddles. I've seen a few girls at shows with these saddles. They're worn down and used. If everyone gives them such a bad name, why are people riding them out until they can't be used anymore? I've read they aren't comfortable. See now that makes no sense. Subbing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bo20 (Jun 8, 2014)

Tylorjeanwagner said:


> I'm curious to hear what people have to say that have actually HAD one of these saddles. I've seen a few girls at shows with these saddles. They're worn down and used. If everyone gives them such a bad name, why are people riding them out until they can't be used anymore? I've read they aren't comfortable. See now that makes no sense. Subbing!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It doesn't make sense! I love riding in it so far and I've had it for a few weeks now. I think people tend to think they are "cheaper" saddles.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Let us know in a year how the saddle is holding up or if your horse gets a sore back.


----------



## LadyChevalier (Apr 19, 2013)

Bought one over the winter and tried it out this spring... worst investment ever. Totally soured my mare to getting saddled, and this mare never had an issue before. Put her in her old saddle and she wasnt sour anymore. So the Double T was definitely causing her pain. Not only that but the screws under the seat jockeys sliced the fender's cheap leather the first ride, had to file them down or they would scratched through. It was a pretty show saddle and reasonably cheap ($500), and well you get what you pay for. Im sure not all Double Ts are terrible but ive heard more bad than good as well. 

The reason why they sell is cuz the retailers get them super cheap from the manufacturers, and make a few hundred for profit. So my 500 saddle, the store that sold probably made a 250-300 profit. I know this because a saddle i sold/traded her for $250 is now priced at $600... 

Today a well made saddle of quality goes closer to 1000 upwards to 3000. Big difference than a cheap saddle made by materials that only cost 100 bucks...

Best spend money on a used quality saddle like Circle y, billy cook, text tan, crates, etc.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Tylorjeanwagner said:


> I've seen a few girls at shows with these saddles. They're worn down and used. If everyone gives them such a bad name, why are people riding them out until they can't be used anymore?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



How long did they take to get looking worn down and used might be a better question.
I really don't have any expensive saddles but my textan was made in the mid 1970's. My Simco was made in the early 80's, my big horn is probably mid 80's. All are still in great shape. I've got a lot of tack that is still useful after over 20 years.


----------



## Tatertot (Mar 1, 2014)

I have to agree with SueNH. Around here at auctions you can get a brand new Double TT saddle for $250 to $300. A well built, quality saddle can last you a lifetime if cared for properly. The fact that those saddles you have seen at the barrel shows are looking that worn out is a red flag. They just shouldn't be looking that bad after a couple of years of use. I too own saddles that are 30 plus years old and are still in great shape, and they
have been ridden in a lot.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

SouthernTrails was asked to retail similar saddles. Buy a shipping containful and they were dirt cheap, maybe $100, so what does that tell you about quality. ST refused the offer.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My BO and her husband both bought Double T saddles. Hers was a barrel saddle, his is a pleasure saddle. She gave hers away with a horse she sold after riding in the saddle once. That's how much she hated it. Her husband still has his, but he doesn't ride ever. He offered to let me borrow it for shows, but I politely declined. The tree was visibly warped.


----------



## Abby1234 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm just starting out in barrels and poles and I'm looking at a Double T and I don't know if I should buy one. Could any one help me out?


----------



## Abby1234 (Jun 14, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Abby1234 said:


> I'm just starting out in barrels and poles and I'm looking at a Double T and I don't know if I should buy one. Could any one help me out?


Pass and find something older by a well-known maker. 

My best friend just got an Action Saddle Co saddle for her birthday and her grandma paid $200 for it. It's in great shape, is already broken in, and will last a long time.


----------



## Ottbabe (Aug 26, 2013)

Abby1234 said:


> I'm just starting out in barrels and poles and I'm looking at a Double T and I don't know if I should buy one. Could any one help me out?


Don't! You will spend more $$ on chiropractor visits and end up getting rid of it! And you will still end up having to purchase a new saddle. Go with a billy cook, they make awesome barrel saddles. Just because it's cheap does not mean it's quality. You could find a used, well made saddle on eBay for a steal!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I bought a double T awhile back. It was a "gaited roping" saddle with full quarter bars (so, not really gaited). It had a cut out dropped D and really narrow roping stirrups. I was very naive to the gaited world at the time and needed a cheap saddle (bought it on ebay). I absolutely despise the thing. The dropped D is not well designed, the stirrups I had to replace, the fenders make it so I can't shorten my stirrups enough, and the stirrup leathers are ruining the leather on the dropped D. Not to mention it doesn't fit gaited horses well (although it fits a huge QH wonderfully with the full QH bars). From my experience, I wouldn't recommend a Double T. But take in mind, this is a weirdly designed saddle and I'm sure they would design barrel saddles in a way that makes much more sense.


----------



## Bo20 (Jun 8, 2014)

mlkarel2010 said:


> I bought a double T awhile back. It was a "gaited roping" saddle with full quarter bars (so, not really gaited). It had a cut out dropped D and really narrow roping stirrups. I was very naive to the gaited world at the time and needed a cheap saddle (bought it on ebay). I absolutely despise the thing. The dropped D is not well designed, the stirrups I had to replace, the fenders make it so I can't shorten my stirrups enough, and the stirrup leathers are ruining the leather on the dropped D. Not to mention it doesn't fit gaited horses well (although it fits a huge QH wonderfully with the full QH bars). From my experience, I wouldn't recommend a Double T. But take in mind, this is a weirdly designed saddle and I'm sure they would design barrel saddles in a way that makes much more sense.


From my understanding, their quality has increased in recent years. I do agree though that they are probably better at simpler saddles rather than the more complicated gaited saddles.


----------



## ohmyspurs (Jul 1, 2014)

I know friends who have bought Double T's, but I wouldn't pay money for one. The leather is cheap, they don't hold up to daily intense riding even with maintenance, and they're nowhere near as comfortable as other brand name saddles. If all you're looking to do is playdays and trails, they probably are great, but I ride 3-4 horses seven days a week and want something that's going to hold up and still be comfortable and not falling apart. 3 of the 4 people I know that have one have had to send theirs to the shop within the first year because the stitching was coming undone or the fender broke. I've had my saddle for 5 years and have yet to have to take it to be fixed. You can't beat quality.


----------

